# Autotrail - Grand Frontier



## 118441 (Nov 26, 2008)

morning all,
can anyone advise me about buying this A class,we have had a swift 590rs for three years, from new, now and still love it,but think its time to trade up.we have read conflicting reports, but really like the look and trim levels. what about the powerplant situation? 2.7 5speed manual,how do they drive?and at what speed/revs do they cruise?and more importantly is it a gas guzzler? can anyone who has owned one please let us know if they depriciate in value substaintially or quickly.
your help and advice would be greatly recieved,thankyou.
lign=justify]


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail A Class*

Hi

I do not have one of these vans, but I have sat in one. I liked the general layout etc but I did not like the table mounting point in the floor.

As for the power plant - again I cannot comment but look how many Mercs are on the road.

Regards the actual model itself, production is now ceased. Think of that what you will.

Russell


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but don' touch a Grand Frontier with a barge pole!!
We owned one and had the most terrible time with it. We part-exchanged after just 12 weeks and lost £10,000. :x :x 
It went back to the factory 3 times during the 10 months we had it (we had to wait for our new Frankia). The built quality is rubbish but yes it does look like a nice van. Ours was on a Merc chassis and that was the only good bit!!
Ken


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Neil and I really liked the look of the G.F. last year so this year thought we would look into it but was told by a supplier that it had been discontinued as the company had decided to stick to what they knew best and the ones that were around had problems. So we didnt take it any further. We really like the A class and the Rapido we have suited us really well.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Like all other mh's there a good ones and bad ones. Friend has had a Grand Frontier from new (06) and had no problems other than a little paint fade on the roof (since "fixed" by the factory).
A total of 57 were made and were discontinued due to the non availabilty of the old Merc chassis IIRC. Layout is a Autotrail Mohican (rear bathroom) + a A class traditional front end.
If you want to buy one see Grande Frontier for sale
Mercedes Autotrail Grande Frontier 
2 Berth A Class Motorcaravan,2.7CDI,PAS,2007,List £66,278 Save £20,283 Martins Price £45,995!!!


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I was told by a salesman at Brownhills that they were the biggest disaster Autotrail ever made, and I thought that my Apache was a disaster.
Good salesman, I bought nothing and yet he cheered me up. Take care,
Norman


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

I was also told not to buy by a salesman as they were a big disaster and autotrail would not own up about them something to do with the body not sitting right on the chassie this was last year. Maybe thats why they only built a few must say i did like them


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We also looked at one of those, however a friendly salesman who I have had dealings with, privately told me to leave well alone as there were problems and Autotrail were discontinuing the range.
Having already had one model which turned out to be a one off, I would say find something else.Mind you if it came in at under £25k then it might be worth considering.but keep the same amount in a savings account to pay for repairs and replacements, if available.

cabby


----------



## dancers (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi there

Have owned an autotrail Grand frontier for 18 months now and am very pleased with it. 
We have a sprint shift version and of course it depends how you drive it as to the fuel consumptiom, but we get around 27 to the gallon. Drives like a dream on the motorways at 60 mph. we also tow a small car behind on an A frame. This engine is also in the Hymer S class vehicles which are a much heavier body. So I think this vehicle is a doddle for the engine.

About depreciation - can't say I've noticed any more than any other MH. They all seem to take the biggest hit in the first 2 years and then they seem to stabilise.

Possibly talk to the owners club for advice.

Good hunting


----------

